# ㄹ지, ㄹ는지 what's the difference?



## vientito

these two endings look very similar.  how do they differ from one another?

is ㄹ런지 a corrupted form of ㄹ는지?


----------



## Mallarme

vientito said:


> is ㄹ런지 a corrupted form of ㄹ는지?



Yes, the dictionary says ㄹ런지 is an erroneous form of ㄹ는지.^^


----------



## vientito

do you know if there is difference between ㄹ지 and ㄹ는지?


----------

